# So long and Goodbye!



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

The time has come for me to "graduate" from TAM. When I started on this 3.5 years ago, I had no idea what kind of awesome changes in my life I was in for. I have a very strong support system in place in my normal life, and I just feel I need to close the chapter on TAM. 

I hope everyone finds what they are looking for in life. I'll be checking in once every couple of months, but probably not posting. It's been an great ride!

Just remember, divorced life can be such a blessing. Live it up!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I am going to miss you very much, D2H. ::Sniff, snif:: I hope you do come back to visit and you have many beautiful new experiences!!! 

And if things don't work out with the girlfriend, you have my PM email. 

Just kidding.


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> I am going to miss you very much, D2H. ::Sniff, snif:: I hope you do come back to visit and you have many beautiful new experiences!!!
> 
> And if things doing work out with the girlfriend, you have my PM email.
> 
> Just kidding.


:smthumbup: Take it easy JB.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Noooo!!  Say it isnt so! I will miss you D2H!!


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

3Xnocharm said:


> Noooo!!  Say it isnt so! I will miss you D2H!!


I'll miss you guys too, but I've got to make myself spend more time doing mentoring/working/working out/gf time/kid time rather than coming back here. Forcing the action.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Boo D2H.... I have enjoyed your perspective on things.... I wish you the greatest of luck on everything and have fun!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Have fun with all that sex and love and stuff 

Always have enjoyed your posts. Have fun with life!


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Peace out homey!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Dedicated2Her said:


> The time has come for me to "graduate" from TAM. When I started on this 3.5 years ago, I had no idea what kind of awesome changes in my life I was in for. I have a very strong support system in place in my normal life, and I just feel I need to close the chapter on TAM.
> 
> I hope everyone finds what they are looking for in life. I'll be checking in once every couple of months, but probably not posting. It's been an great ride!
> 
> Just remember, divorced life can be such a blessing. Live it up!


Deadicated....

Rock on brother.


----------

